# albino willy wagtail



## MonitorMayhem (Mar 13, 2011)

went for a drive yesterday and we found a albino willywagtail has anyone ever seen one going to go back today and try and get some photos it was with its partner so hopefully around the same place
mick


----------



## guzzo (Mar 13, 2011)

That I would like to see.....hope you get some pics


----------



## JungleG (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey Guys,
I was out visiting my folks on their farm in the Mid North of South Australia and we went out looking for an albino willy wagtail which they had seen. I didn't beleive them until I saw it... but actually managed to snap a pic... Unfortunately I am having huge issues trying to upload the pic from this computer!!
When I work it out I will post it up!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 15, 2011)

Would love to see some piccy's, I love freaks of nature  meant in an awesome way


----------



## JungleG (Jun 15, 2011)

Photobucket has done the trick!
It hangs out with normal willy wag tails... i wish there were more albino birds getting about!


----------



## Australis (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks like it may even be leucistic.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

thats not only a nice bird its a nice shot of it too 
that one does look like its leucistic
i have seen an albino crow, it wasnt pure white like that wagtail but more of a dirty white


----------



## JungleG (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeh I was pretty proud of my shot!!


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 15, 2011)

There are some cool birds in the local bush, not everyone appreciates them though. I pointed out a Regent Bowerbird to some guys at work one day which only bought blank looks from the lot of them. "So, whats special about them?".


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 15, 2011)

Good pic jungle g yes albinios are rare and wonderful even more so in there natural inviroment


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 15, 2011)

Not quite an albino but a maggie that's a tad different.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

its not pied anymore
its just a magg lol


----------



## Laghairt (Jun 15, 2011)

There's an albino/leucistic crimson rosella living near me (never been close enough to tell which it is). It hangs out with a mate and has been in the same area for years. I should really try and get a pic.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, Awesome pics, that magpie just looks almost out of proportion without the dark colour


----------



## andyscott (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice pic JungleG,
Looks like there is a little camera shy Sparrow hiding behind the tree trunk as well.


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 16, 2011)

reptile-ranch said:


> went for a drive yesterday and we found a albino willywagtail has anyone ever seen one going to go back today and try and get some photos it was with its partner so hopefully around the same place
> mick


 WW are highly territorial so you should be able to find it again.


----------



## Morgwynn (Jun 16, 2011)

Amazing shot of the willie wagtail, looks awesome.

The maggie kinda looks like a deformed chook without the black.


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 16, 2011)

JungleG said:


> Photobucket has done the trick!
> It hangs out with normal willy wag tails... i wish there were more albino birds getting about!


love it....


----------

